# "Brunch on the East Side"  A Chicken & Waffle Stuffed Fatty



## dj mishima (Jul 24, 2011)

This fatty was inspired in part by this forum, since I've been reading of the popularity of the blueberry breakfast fatty.  And also due to my recent first experience of chicken & waffles at my favorite smokehouse.

Concept:

"Brunch on the East Side"

Inner to outer:

Smoked chicken

Hot sauce butter

Butterscotch morsels

Waffle(I used a thawed frozen generic blueberry)

Maple sausage

Bacon weave

Rub(Oops, I forgot to make some!  After tasting the finished product, it doesn't need it anyways!)

Maple glaze














Now, I mixed 2 tablespoons of softened butter with 1 teaspoon of homemade hot sauce.



















I've got some sage growing in the garden, so I thought it would be a welcome guest to the party.







This was the third fatty I rolled today, so I really hit my stride here:







I forgot to take a picture of the bacon weave.  However, it was pretty easy to do according to this instructional:

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2010/02/bacon-weave.html

After I made the bacon weave, I threw the fatty on the weave then rolled it to get the 45 degree weave effect & re-wrappen in plastic wrap.  Then, it was time to smoke.







After a 3 hour smoke, it was off to the Weber gas grill to bring up to temp.  I also started to brush on a maple glaze at this point.







Here it is after about 30-40 minutes on the gas grill:







At this point, I got it ready to refrigerate for a party the next day.

Here's a picture of it after being reheated in an oven at 350F for about 30 minutes.







MF Money shot!







This was the real star of the show.  I was really pleased with it, but I think I can still improve on it.  The glaze recipe I used needs some adjustment in order to achieve the result I was shooting for, but it was still very well received..


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on 3 awesome fatties!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2011)

Very creative!

They look delicious!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great. Gotta love chicken and waffles


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Chicken and waffle fatty..........nice!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 24, 2011)

Never underestimate what you can put in a fattie nummy waffles and chicken.


----------



## osbjdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks Great,  I like the "chicken & waffle" idea.


----------

